# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  delega fattura elettronica

## nadir

Salve a tutti,
ho inserito ed inviato una delega puntuale per la consultazione dei dati relativi alla fatturazione elettronica.
Mi è stata scartata perché i dati della dichiarazione iva non corrispondono nonostante avessi la dich iva davanti.
Il caso è particolare certo, azienda con 4 intercalari VE,
quindi inserisco il dato dell' anno solare 2017,  sommo i VE50 dei 4 intercalari, non va avanti perché evidentemente non lo trova congruo, alla fine inserisco solo il VE50 dei primo intercalare che è comunque la prevalente, va avanti, mi fa concludere tutto. Acquisisce la richiesta.  Ma oggi mi scarta la richiesta perché il dato non coincide. 
Allora che dovrei inserire?
Anno 2017 è certo?  somma di tutti i VE50,  oltre a VL 32 e 33? Ma non andava oltre dicendo di correggere.
Avevo prima inserito la somma dei volumi 2016 e mi continuava a dare  dava errore 
Grazie

----------


## Telempatico

> Salve a tutti,
> ho inserito ed inviato una delega puntuale per la consultazione dei dati relativi alla fatturazione elettronica.
> Mi è stata scartata perché i dati della dichiarazione iva non corrispondono nonostante avessi la dich iva davanti.
> Il caso è particolare certo, azienda con 4 intercalari VE,
> quindi inserisco il dato dell' anno solare 2017,  sommo i VE50 dei 4 intercalari, non va avanti perché evidentemente non lo trova congruo, alla fine inserisco solo il VE50 dei primo intercalare che è comunque la prevalente, va avanti, mi fa concludere tutto. Acquisisce la richiesta.  Ma oggi mi scarta la richiesta perché il dato non coincide. 
> Allora che dovrei inserire?
> Anno 2017 è certo?  somma di tutti i VE50,  oltre a VL 32 e 33? Ma non andava oltre dicendo di correggere.
> Avevo prima inserito la somma dei volumi 2016 e mi continuava a dare  dava errore 
> Grazie

  Vanno inseriti i dati anno d'imposta 2016 VE50, e uno tra VL32 e VL33.
In caso di più intercalari si indicano gli importi del modulo 1 
Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## nadir

> Vanno inseriti i dati anno d'imposta 2016 VE50, e uno tra VL32 e VL33.
> In caso di più intercalari si indicano gli importi del modulo 1 
> Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

  allora me la scarta di nuovo perché stavolta ha acquisito il volume d' aff sommato dei 4 intercalari 2016 senza dare problemi. 
vedremo,  grazie mille

----------


## Telempatico

> allora me la scarta di nuovo perché stavolta ha acquisito il volume d' aff sommato dei 4 intercalari 2016 senza dare problemi. 
> vedremo,  grazie mille

  Figurati! 
Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## nadir

> Figurati! 
> Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

  seguito il tuo consiglio, acquisita correttamente.
Grazie mille

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

Scusate ma oggi come si fa a farsi delegare per la fattura elettronica? Basta usare "Gestione deleghe Fatture e Corrispettivi" nel cassetto fiscale del cliente?

----------

